# Freshwater Fishing



## justin_oharrow

Hey guys im in the navy and new round these parts would like to do some freshwater fishing Im From wyoming never caught a bass where do i go public spots within an hour from NAS.


----------



## Sequoiha

Do you have a boat or on foot from the bank.. there are several lakes within an hour, Lake Stone in Century, Hurricane lake, Karrick lake, or if you have a boat, perdido river, escambia river, black water river, yellow river, ll mile creek, alot of neighborhoods around here have ponds.. i just catch and realease the ponds though..


----------



## VOLMAN

Karick lake is good. Sometimes you can catch a few walking the bank, when it gets warmer just watch for snakes! Most of the golf courses around have water hazzards with bass in them. You just have to be hi-speed low drag on most of those trips.If you travel some of the back roads out of the west gate there are several small creeks and bayous with bass in them as well. I was stationed a Corry about 17 years ago and thats what a buddy of mine from Iowa used to do. You can get on Hurlburt field with your I.D. and the water hazzards at Gator Lakes golf course hold some pretty good bass. What ever you,do get your license the possum cops will check you everytime. There are also lots of ponds on Eglin reservation. You just have to get a range pass at Jackson guard in Valparaiso. I think its 5-10 bucks for that permit. They will give you a range map showing all the ponds on the res. Good Luck!!


----------



## steve-o

aint nothing like trout fishing in wyo in places like miricle mile or hole in the wall , lower deer creek ,alcova where i caught a 24.5 inch trout big fun when i lived there, here most freshwater inlets will hold a few brackish bass good eatin


----------



## justin_oharrow

Yeah i def miss the trout mostly the walleye though and the catfish but im ready for some diff kinds of fishing. I would like to get out on a boat but i dont have the money for a charter so if anyone is willing il pay what i can to go out on a private boat with someone as long as its not on a duty day or weekend.


----------

